# custom rates KY 2010



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

I found this on UK ag website. It will give you an idea anyway.
http://www.ca.uky.edu/cmspubsclass/files/extensionpubs/departmentseries/aec2010-03.pdf


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

First line states the following: "These custom rates are based on reported surveys in Ohio, Indiana, Missouri, Iowa, Wisconsin, and Kansas." My hat is off to the University of Kentucky for putting together a regionally based product covering 6 states in the survey. Almost persuaded me to cheer for Kentucky University basketball...almost...









Boiler Up! Go Purdue!


----------

